# MECA Illinois State Championship 9/20/2015



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I just noticed this on the MECA schedule. Looks like it is going to be a busy weekend, with the IASCA event Saturday and the MECA Illinois state Championship on Sunday.

MECA Events


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a 3x state finals show for MECA and 2x USACi that is being sponsored by Unique Sounds Audio and Detail in Mattoon, IL

MECA registration starts at 9am, runs start at 10am
$25 for members and $30 for non members.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
USACi registration starts at 1pm, runs start at 2pm
$25 for members, $30 for non members.
$15 for each additional class

https://www.facebook.com/events/449280255276499/


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

This event is next weekend!

Make it a combo weekend with the IASCA event and training in Bloomington on Saturday.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Tomorrow!!


----------

